# I doubt it but....



## housefan247 (Jul 30, 2006)

i have an appt with my psychiatrist on monday so i'll bring this up then but i was just wanting to get some opinions from "outsiders" first. i don't think i'm suffering from depersonalization or derealization but some things ring true. first of all i'm 20 y/o. i've been diagnosed with bipolar 2.

i just have these moments really, they are very brief where all of a sudden nothing seems real. or i don't seem real. it last merely seconds or maybe minutes. i know that because it isn't chronic or anything there probably isn't anything to do about it. it's just a weird sensation or feeling i get. i don't know if i'm explaining it right. i really don't remember exactly unless i'm experiencing it. and i haven't experienced this feeling ina while. but i also just recently started back on my medication for the bipolar. so i don't know. is this anything? at least anything to be concerned about? sometimes i try to see if i can "switch it on" lol. but its just something that kind of comes and goes. i'm new here btw. hi everyone!! lol. ok i'm done now. thanks for any input/advice. i really appreciate it.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

if everything feels unreal, then by definition, you are experiencing derealization. if the feeling is fleeting, however, you do not have depersonalization disorder. for it to be a disorder the symptoms have to be persistent and disruptive to your life or well-being on a significant scale (that's a general psychology rule of thumb for defining "disorders", anyway)...


----------

